# Make my own Domain Space



## rajwansh2003 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi... Friends....
I want to make my own domain space and attach with my domain name to publish web page. How can i make a complete setup or any related  idea. or some place where i can do training of it. Money no problem!!!!


----------



## samratm (Oct 25, 2010)

You call yourself a MSP


----------



## gagan007 (Oct 25, 2010)

go easy samratm...it is trait found only in intelligent people that they do not hesitate to ask something. all the best with your attitude.

hey rajwansh- i have been using 3ix.org for past 3 years without hiccup. they have web hosting plans starting $1/month which is bloody cheap. You can purchase domain from them at $10-11 (.com domain) for a year. Once you get hold of web space you can install Wordpress if you are into blogging. For a full fledged CMS you can have Joomla or Drupal 

Feel free to ask anything if you need more information


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Oct 25, 2010)

samratm@ then where is your answer???????????
"gagan007"- i do not need to buy domain space i want to know how 3iX.org is hosting domain Space. How they configure DNS and what are the requirements and all other stuff similar to it.


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Oct 25, 2010)

or you can simply think i want to make similar company.....


----------



## gagan007 (Oct 25, 2010)

ohhh so you want to be a reseller.

In that case with my limited knowledge I can suggest you to get that from godaddy.com.

forums.digitalpoint.com is an excellent site for web masters. Please do try asking this question there.


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Oct 28, 2010)

can u tell Good Hardware Configuration for a Web Server?


----------



## saliha (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi...

If you want to make your own domain space and attach with your domain name to publish web page,
then you can make a complete setup for  DNS server on the 2 servers but you should actually host them.
When you sign up for a domain name on a registrar website, you usually have to pay for someone to host sites like and they send an authorization to your domain registrar and then from there they host the DNS servers...


----------



## web (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello rajwansh2003,

Do you want to start a web hosting company ?


----------

